
Google Bans Carbon Health's App For Taking Care of Covid-19 Patients - dsr12
https://twitter.com/erenbali/status/1250262568465096707
======
coderintherye
Carbon Health seemed to be one of the few entities actually testing in
California. Really doesn't inspire confidence in Google if they can't
distinguish between random crap and an established health company who is
actively providing services.

------
sarcasmatwork
I did not know you have to be in the "govt" to be a doctor or provide health
care. Hey google, what is "private health care"

